# new toy... Fluke 123 ScopeMeter



## cy (Oct 8, 2008)

new toy... Fluke 123 ScopeMeter 

now what am I going to do with this?


----------



## Probedude (Oct 8, 2008)

cy said:


> new toy... Fluke 123 ScopeMeter
> 
> now what am I going to do with this?



Play!


----------



## cy (Oct 9, 2008)

more playing.... checking out Fluke's calibration against Martel MC-1000 Calibrator


----------



## DonS2346 (Oct 9, 2008)

These things are neat. I had one in my other life as a working person. Have fun with it, I wish I had one as a civilian.


----------



## DM51 (Oct 9, 2008)

Wow, cy - nice new toy! I think this makes you a Fluke-aholic, lol.

Can it download its output to a computer, so you can print out or post graphs here?


----------



## wquiles (Oct 9, 2008)

Nice going CY!

I prefer the full-size Storage Scopes, but I have used the ScopeMeter in the past and it is a "very" nice unit indeed - congrats :twothumbs

Will


----------



## jrmcferren (Oct 9, 2008)

Do what The LED Museum does, connect it's input to a solar cell and check for PWM on LED lights. You could also use it check waveforms on driver circuits, things like that.


----------



## GarageBoy (Oct 10, 2008)

I wish I had a grand to drop on that


----------



## cy (Oct 13, 2008)

nothing exotic... here's scopemeter testing a capacitor. 

this one is 36.6 uf , 300v or out of range for std Fluke 87


----------



## Packhorse (Oct 17, 2008)

Nice.

I have an older fluke 98 automotive scope meter.


----------



## cy (Dec 17, 2008)

here's the latest addition... Fluke 99 scopemeter 50 mhz
user manual is 185 pages.... arrrrggghhh


----------



## GarageBoy (Dec 18, 2008)

This is earlier than the 123, right?


----------



## cy (Dec 19, 2008)

yup.. Fluke 99 came out earlier than Fluke 123, has higher bandwidth and is a bit larger in size. 

looks like I'm a bonified Fluke junkie 








GarageBoy said:


> This is earlier than the 123, right?


----------



## Superdave (Dec 19, 2008)

Nice!


Have you had any problems with the selector on your 87? Mine seems to have dirty contacts, depending on how i set it in the drawer it sill sometimes turn itself on and off and kill the battery in a few days. 

This gives me some ideas to use my scope for, it's been collecting dust for a while now.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Dec 19, 2008)

Congratulations! It's a neat little device. I've been using it for years, mostly for checking out power line anomalies.


----------

